# Let's see hunter orange, you, your horse, dog, trail riding



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

By the way my horse is not complaining about the fashion statement. He was caught in the middle of a yawn. He certainly has gotten more calm over the last few months!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice! We're too scared to go out riding right now because there is a lot of dense bush and the hunters here are a bit thick-headed.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

wah, no one has any pictures?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

hehe thats cute...how did u do that?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

^ Thats cute.

Ill wear a orange hat and a bright shirt but other than that I don't really worry about it.The hunters surrounding our property know that I have horses and Ill stop them and let them know I ride.I'm a deer hunter, so I try to avoid riding near my setup up or where another hunter may be.Luckily the I suburb next to us,is a wide dirt road and its perfect for riding.Alot of elderly people live there so the traffic is pretty slow.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

sunshineo0o said:


> hehe thats cute...how did u do that?


Spray on hair color and a stencil cut out from cardboard.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*gasp*, Oh Rissa. Eric is so handsome in that blue pad. That is a stunning color on him.

I usually wear my old cheerleading windbreaker over my heavy coat (our colors were orange and black) but I don't have any pictures of it. I don't have any orange or red tack for my horses. Bright blue has to work. LOL.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> *gasp*, Oh Rissa. Eric is so handsome in that blue pad. That is a stunning color on him.
> 
> I usually wear my old cheerleading windbreaker over my heavy coat (our colors were orange and black) but I don't have any pictures of it. I don't have any orange or red tack for my horses. Bright blue has to work. LOL.



Thank you. I love him in blue. I've ordered him a blue Saddlebred type caveson. Nose and brow band is bright royal blue.

Can' wait to see him in it.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

We do red, not orange hehe


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Red is pretty. I like your vest. 
Oh my gosh. The stars and hearts are so cute. See, you can combine horse riding and being a creative artist all in one hobby.


----------

